# cindy's(vivarium concepts) email problem.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I tried to email cindy to see about ordering some driftwood from her and the email on her website came back to me as failed.. I've even tired different spelling. I didn't know if i had to go throw her site to get the driftwood, or if i could just call her.

any one got a email for her that work, or a phone number?

thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI problem solved, it got to here. weird not sure why I got a email that came back as faulted.


----------

